# DIE GILDE 2 - Feld bebauen



## DaOarge (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich brauch für meine Braustube Zuckerrüben - allerdings gibts die nicht am Markt, also hab ich mir ein Feld gebaut um selbst welche anzubauen - nur wie geht das ?

Ich bau das Feld - aber wie gehts weiter ?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Banane86 (19. September 2006)

Tach auch!

Du musst noch einen Bauernhof in der Nähe des Feldes bauen und einem Arbeiter des Bauernhofes befehlen, das Feld zu bepflanzen. Wenn er das getan hat musst du ihm noch sagen, dass er das angelegte Feld noch abernten soll.

Viel Spaß noch
Banane


----------

